

Malaysia says there's sealed evidence on MH370 - glasz
http://www.straitstimes.com/the-big-story/missing-mas-plane/story/malaysia-says-theres-sealed-evidence-mh370-cannot-be-made-publ#comment-1305575057

======
rweir
Who knows if it is true, but the article is useless given it says things like:

 _The coordinates in the picture indicate that the photo was taken within 3
miles of what Google officially gives for Diego Garcia. It is NOT EXACTLY what
comes up on Google. It is off a couple miles, so NO ONE GOOGLED THIS, thus
helping to confirm it’s authenticity._

and

 _If anything was used to re-tag this image, it would say so in the software
tag of the image. Any time software modifies any aspect of the image, the last
thing to touch the image gets put in the software tag. The Iphone’s standard
software is in the image tag and nothing else. That means this image has NOT
been re-tagged and that is the FIRST THING I checked before posting this
story. And NO, YOU CANNOT MODIFY IT WITH A PROGRAMMING EDITOR UNLESS YOU ARE A
MACHINE LANGUAGE GENIUS._

the former doesn't confirm anything, and the latter is stupid, since it should
be obvious that anyone can edit EXIF tags to say whatever they want.

~~~
glasz
i think you're refering to another article? this one is not about any picture.

------
yiedyie
I know this seems a hoax from the start,
[http://beforeitsnews.com/alternative/2014/03/hijacked-ibm-
en...](http://beforeitsnews.com/alternative/2014/03/hijacked-ibm-engineer-
successfully-dialed-out-of-diego-garcia-2928892.html) and I know EXIF can be
changed, can someone show me some big incongruity in this story that I might
miss out ?

I know this maybe stupid, but I like good stories, and this seems like a good
story, but seems not real. But then I thought it in reverse, what if a story
like that would _really_ happen how would we knew was true? Can we investigate
with our IT knowledge?

~~~
hestrosc
More than a hoax, it feels like the beginning of Lost. Did we all just die and
are about to figure that out?

~~~
yiedyie
Good story though...

